# Epson SD-880 Dual Floppy



## Janie (Sep 11, 2000)

We have an older Epson 880 dual floppy on our 486. Does anyone know the jumper pin settings for this and information about what the different pin settings mean? (Can you tell I'm new at this?) I've searched the internet, even Epson site, but no help yet. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Here ya go.

Epson SD-880


----------



## Janie (Sep 11, 2000)

Ratboy

Thanks for the note.

I have that pin sheet, what I need is additional pin settings.......

My 3.5 is dead, but my 5.25 is good, and I would like to use it.

ScoreCard 091500


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Janie,

See if any of this helps:

EPSON SD-800/SD-880 DUAL FLOPPY DISK DRIVE INSTALLATION INFORMATION & SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Janie (Sep 11, 2000)

Ratboy

Thanks........I haven't read it all, but it looks like that I'm seeking.

Again, thanks
ScoreCard 091700


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Janie, 

Glad I could help. 

Out of curiosity, what does "ScoreCard" mean?


----------



## Janie (Sep 11, 2000)

Hello Ratboy,
I'm ScoreCard, Janie's husband.

The ScoreCard of life is what all things are measured by.
The "ScoreCard" is what you will figure out yourself.........Hint........

"When you die, if your scorecard totals more then the previous deceasees, then you win"

What do you win?.....Hint.......

"The lower your score the more you win"

I know only one thing about you, that you want to help others. Continue! The world needs more like you.

Write anytime
ScoreCard 092100


----------

